# Patterning Results..



## ugly808 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I was finally able to break away from the everyday grind and get a few different brands of shells thru the new gun to see how it patterns. So I figured I would post my results.
Gun: Browning Maxus with Stock Invector Plus Modiifed Choke Tube
Target: 30" diameter circle centered on a 50" x 42" piece of paper
40 yards from target, shooting freehand (not from a bench)

Kent Fasteel - 3 1/2" - 1 9/16 oz. - BB - 1300FPS - 83 holes in circle

Federal - 3" - 1 1/4 oz - BB - 1450FPS - 48 holes in circle

Winchester Xpert - 2 3/4" - BB - 1400FPS - 46 holes in circle

Black Cloud - 3 1/2" - 1 1/2oz - BB - 1500FPS - 82 holes in circle

Winchester Blind Side - 3" - 1 3/8 oz - BB - 1400FPS - 58 holes in circle

Still have about 4 more loads from a hunting buddy that I will try to get recorded in next few weeks or so. Let me know your thoughts..


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Great post with the stats!


----------



## BenelliBrother (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is a chart that I like to use when patterning....it's pretty accurate from tearing shells apart and actually counting shot. 

http://shotshell.drundel.com/pelletcount.htm


Also, one of my biggest concerns with pattering besides the actual pattern is the length of the shot string. I don't have no fancy-dancy camera so I usually go out to a pond and shoot along the surface to see if the shot shells/choke combination gives me a long drawn out pattern or if the shot arrives at once. I know this is not exactly safe, but we all have experience safely swatting cripples so go for it. 

From my experience with my gun/chokes, Kent has the longest shots string but patterns well overall. I use Federal Speed Shok for ducks/geese with 2's or BB with a improved cylinder for out to 40yds. 

All I know is that I get my Federal 3 1/2, 1 3/8oz, 2's and BB for $150 at Rodgers Sporting Goods, which is pretty darn cheap, not to mention they pattern well, good shot string, etc...just my $.02


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank You for going through all the trouble and posting the results!!!! Much Appreciated


----------



## denyag (Aug 27, 2006)

Great job, its the only way to know whats going on. Makes for less cripples and better hunts. I was shooting heavyshot and found out my older Citori patterned terribly.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for posting this but I have a question. Why did you shoot different size shells? It would seem that you'd get a better comparison if you shot all 3" or 3 1/2". At first glance it looks like the Black Cloud way out performs the Blindside but with the different in shell length makes for more shot inside the shell hence more shot on target. I'm not trying to give you crap or anything I was just wondering for my own benefit.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

headbanger421 said:


> Thanks for posting this but I have a question. Why did you shoot different size shells? It would seem that you'd get a better comparison if you shot all 3" or 3 1/2". At first glance it looks like the Black Cloud way out performs the Blindside but with the different in shell length makes for more shot inside the shell hence more shot on target. I'm not trying to give you crap or anything I was just wondering for my own benefit.


Exactly, looking at it the experts prolly pattern the same as the blind side. 10 less pellets, but a quarter ounce of less shot. Shoot a 1 and 3/8 3.5 out of it, faster and cheaper. 40 a case cheaper and 150 fps faster. Plus if you do the math blindside 3 inch 1 3/8 should have 113 bb pellets in it. So it put 51% in the circle. If the 2 3/4 Hi v was 1 1/8 it put 56 percent in the circle if its 1 1/4 it put 51 percent in. So a 3.5 1 3/8 should deliver somewhere between 51 and 55 pellets. someone got mad for people callling it a gimmick before shooting it, hmmm

Stacked. Our engineers call it 'packing density'. Tightly packed and stacked Hex(TM) Shot gives you 15% more shot pellets per shell, resulting in more pellets on target. And it's 100% Hex Shot. Fast. Hex Shot means more payload in a smaller space. The innovative, choke responsive Diamond Cut Wad delivers tight, consistent patterns at higher velocities. The re-engineered Drylok Super Steel system, with "hinged wad" keeps your powder dry and increases velocity. Deadly. You're dealing out 250% more bird-blistering trauma with Blind Side ammunition. The Hex Shot hits waterfowl like high-velocity tumbling bricks, delivering massive wound channels that maximize energy deposit and knock-down shock within the bird.

Hmmm


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

ugly808 said:


> Well I was finally able to break away from the everyday grind and get a few different brands of shells thru the new gun to see how it patterns. So I figured I would post my results.
> Gun: Browning Maxus with Stock Invector Plus Modiifed Choke Tube
> Target: 30" diameter circle centered on a 50" x 42" piece of paper
> 40 yards from target, shooting freehand (not from a bench)
> ...


Assuming black cloud and Blind Side pellet counts are similar per ounce as steel, Kent provides your best bang for the buck and black cloud if you choose a higher priced option.. This being said if said loads produced uniform patterns with no noticeable gaps..


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

By the math that Kent load should have 112 pellets to that blind sides 113 and put 25 more in the circle. It is 100 fps slower 6 bucks cheaper. Probably more recoil


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Kent Fasteel - 3 1/2" - 1 9/16 oz. - BB - 1300FPS - 83 holes in circle *74%*
I shoot the same load in 1's out of a BPS with a factory mod choke. Don't let the speed fool you, steel bleeds speed so fast that at 40 yards a 1550 fps shell's pellet is only about 50 fps faster than this round. Speed doesn't kill, lots of holes in a bird kills, and this load tends to swiss cheese about anything I hit with it......​


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

im a kent man myself. it has always worked for me so i just dont switch. but every gun shoots different. i like the post. interesting stats!!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Kent Fasteel - 3 1/2" - 1 9/16 oz. - BB - 1300FPS - 83 holes in circle *74%*
> I shoot the same load in 1's out of a BPS with a factory mod choke. Don't let the speed fool you, steel bleeds speed so fast that at 40 yards a 1550 fps shell's pellet is only about 50 fps faster than this round. Speed doesn't kill, lots of holes in a bird kills, and this load tends to swiss cheese about anything I hit with it......​


exactly


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

hardest hitting shell i ever shot are fioccie 3.5in 1 9/16 oz #2s at 1475 fps.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Kent Fasteel - 3 1/2" - 1 9/16 oz. - BB - 1300FPS - 83 holes in circle *74%*
> I shoot the same load in 1's out of a BPS with a factory mod choke. Don't let the speed fool you, steel bleeds speed so fast that at 40 yards a 1550 fps shell's pellet is only about 50 fps faster than this round. Speed doesn't kill, lots of holes in a bird kills, and this load tends to swiss cheese about anything I hit with it......​


That is the truth, nobody has put forth a steel. load with enough velocity to allow a decrease in size at reasonable ranges for an increase in pattern density and equal penetration. 

Velocity will never extend range with steel.


----------



## packlightly (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm 95% confident that the underlying challenge is that 95% of hunters just plain miss. Over-lead. Forget to lead. Ready, shoot aim. Dropped the coffee too late... etc.

Shoot straight, and the bird will probably fall with any one of those shells.

..."works 60% of the time, all the time...!"


----------



## ugly808 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well the reason for the different shell sizes is because it was what my hunting buddies and myself had laying around from previous year hunts. The only recently purchased shell was the blinside (and that was the only size Gander had at time). As for the pattern on paper, there were less bare spots on paper with the Kent, than with BC. I am not sure if my targets are still ledgible, due to kids getting hold of them, but if they are I will post pics. Seeing how they are fairly similar in results (if you reference chart listed by bennelibrother above) 74% vs. 76%, I will go with the Kent much easier on pocket.


----------



## EN1796 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just patterned my gun, mossberg 935 with factory mod. choke, with KentsFasteel 3" 1 1/4 oz #2 shot for the first time today. I have been thinking about switching to Kents for this season and found a case at Cabelas yesterday mismarked for $118. So I took the plunge and I could not be happier. With a stiff cross wind, standing at 30 yds they patterned amazing out of my gun with 74% of shot hitting the 25" x 25" piece of paper I had up.


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

ugly808 said:


> Well I was finally able to break away from the everyday grind and get a few different brands of shells thru the new gun to see how it patterns. So I figured I would post my results.
> Gun: Browning Maxus with Stock Invector Plus Modiifed Choke Tube
> Target: 30" diameter circle centered on a 50" x 42" piece of paper
> 40 yards from target, shooting freehand (not from a bench)
> ...


i patterned my maxus with the mod choke, 3 inch black cloud 3s have an absolutely killer pattern, followed by 3.5 fasteel 2s and 3.5 fasteel BBs


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm in no way calling you a liar. Very surprised the BC patterned well for you. I was looking to see of utra shock federal are any better than speed shock federal, you know patterning, waterproofing and what not because Rogers has 2 3/4 case of ultra shock for 99 free shippiing and the blue box 3 inch is 99 shipped, just curious about the other shell. Well while reading most people seem to think the BC is over priced junk. Doesn't pattern well and what not. Glad to see u found a good loads for your gun.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone have experience with both? The ultra shock and speed shock. I thought I read only 1 is waterproof?? Curious which to order maybe one of each.


----------

